# Nifty 50mm Challenge



## wtfranky22 (Dec 28, 2012)

Hey forum, 
I was messing around with my t3i that I got for xmas, I wanted to shoot a mirror shot..... but wait the 50mm is way to close of a zoom for a mirror portrait! :er:
so I challenge every one with a (Nifty fifty) 50mm to take this shot and see how it comes out! ill start it off with:




GOOD LUCK EVERYONE :]


----------



## Ysarex (Dec 28, 2012)

Try it again and see if you can hold the camera still.

Joe


----------



## pic_chick (Dec 28, 2012)

50mm is a prime not a zoom just sayin

[h=3]_Prime lens_ - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia[/h]


----------



## wtfranky22 (Dec 28, 2012)

@ysarex You see the battery pack on this thing? ahah its dead weight. try the shot with a 50mm and you will see what I mean.  I had to extend my arm and act like I was viewing through the my eye piece.


----------



## thetrue (Dec 28, 2012)

Awwww be nice to the guy, he's only a few days in to learning.


----------



## wtfranky22 (Dec 28, 2012)

pic_chick said:


> 50mm is a prime not a zoom just sayin
> 
> *Prime lens - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*



@pic_chick Prime lens GOT IT!  Thanks


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Dec 28, 2012)

Instead of zoom, you meant 'field of view', maybe.

But I'm not understanding why you couldn't hold the camera to your eye. 

?

Also, a heavy camera is a benefit to aid in holding it steady. It's inertia.
Good breathing technique can help with hand held shots, by pressing the shutter button at the bottom of your exhale.


----------



## thetrue (Dec 28, 2012)

Mine is close enough:






EWWWWW it got all fuzzy when I converted to jpg!


----------



## Ron Evers (Jan 2, 2013)

I decided to play.

I tried a Jupiter-8 but the minimum focus was way too far:



A Minolta was better:


----------



## thetrue (Jan 2, 2013)

Ron, why are you giving us the finger with the Jupiter? THANKS buddy!


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 2, 2013)

D600, 50/1.8D


----------



## o hey tyler (Jan 2, 2013)

Oops. I used a 35/1.4L first. 






Then I used a fitty 1.4


----------

